# Coffee Sponge



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tired of offal and spoiled meat recipes?
Wanna stay wide awake for a coupla days?
Gonna join the angry mob in Firearms and Reloading?

Git ya some of this:

Coffee Sponge

Ingredients:
2 envelopes - Knox gelatin
1/4 cup - cold water
2/3 cup - sugar
2 cups - strong hot coffee 
2 - egg whites
Whipped cream
Chocolate bar

Instant coffee works fine: use 2 teaspoons or more per cup of water.

Instructions:
In a small pan sprinkle gelatin over the cold water and let it stand for 5 minutes. 
Add the sugar and hot coffee, stirring often, until the gelatin dissolves.
Add the egg whites to the mixture and then beat with an electric mixer for about 4 minutes.
Heat, while stirring continously, until the mixture just starts to bubble - it only takes a few minutes.
Remove from heat and pour into a shallow bake pan or small individual dessert bowls.
Refrigerate until firm.

The sponge will be similar to Jell-O. There will be a lighter brown layer on top, the egg white layer, and a darker clear layer on the bottom, like coffee Jell-O.

Top with whipped cream and shaved chocolate.
Makes about 4 cups










I put quadruple-shot expresso in mine. Gave some to my neighbor and her kids had to duct tape her to a chair!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL you need to open a restaraunt!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinkin' the quadruple shot of expresso Jello may not be the best thing...... And then there's some questions about portion control. I ate all of the coffee sponge as pictured above and was awake for 2 1/2 days. During that time I jumped in with the Angry Mob in the Firearms and Reloading section and made a fool out of myself. Uh....and Mrs Goob has taken all my AC/DC cassette tapes away from me.

So I think I'll leave the recipe alone, it's just too much trouble to change it now; but I'm recommending a smaller portion:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

*\-\*


----------

